# First African American to win Scripps Spelling Bee!



## lavaflow99 (Jul 8, 2021)

Black Girl Magic!!

It is becoming our decade


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 9, 2021)

Aww that was cute. Good for her!


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 9, 2021)

I just saw this. She's adorable


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 9, 2021)

She also holds 3 Guinness World Records!


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 9, 2021)

Love this!!


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 9, 2021)

Search her name. Google did something cute to celebrate.


----------



## SoniT (Jul 9, 2021)

Congratulations! She's so cute.


----------



## kimpaur (Jul 9, 2021)

lavaflow99 said:


> Black Girl Magic!!
> 
> It is becoming our decade


You go  Miss Zaila!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 9, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> Search her name. Google did something cute to celebrate.


That is cute!!!  I love these stories!


----------



## Keen (Jul 9, 2021)

She is too adorable! Congratulations to her and her family


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 11, 2021)

She's adorable.

What does she get for the win?   A scholarship? I hope..._something._


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 12, 2021)

luckiestdestiny said:


> She's adorable.
> 
> What does she get for the win?   A scholarship? I hope..._something._


$50,000 and a trophy.








						National Spelling Bee Fast Facts - ABC17NEWS
					

CNN Editorial Research Here is a look at the Scripps National Spelling Bee. June 3, 2022 – Harini Logan, a 14-year-old from San Antonio, wins the Bee in the first-ever spell-off at the 94th Annual Scripps National Spelling Bee. July 8, 2021 – The Scripps National Spelling Bee finals takes place...




					abc17news.com


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 12, 2021)

Welp…


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 12, 2021)

She's also the first homeschooled kid to win since 2000.



lavaflow99 said:


> Welp…


What does it say? I can't see it for some reason. 



luckiestdestiny said:


> She's adorable.
> 
> What does she get for the win?   A scholarship? I hope..._something._


in addition to the 50k prize, LSU also offered her a free ride. I see that she says her aspirations are for Harvard though. I wouldn't be surprised if they reach out to her with all of the publicity.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 12, 2021)

I can see it now. I was wondering if Southern would reach out to her. A lot of the HBCUs will, I would think.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 17, 2021)

Remembering the 1936 National Spelling Bee and how hatred eliminated a bright young girl from Akron
					

Back in 1936, just 11 years after the National Spelling Bee was inaugurated, 13-year-old MacNolia Cox from Akron was a spelling prodigy with an IQ through the roof.




					www.news5cleveland.com


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 17, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> Remembering the 1936 National Spelling Bee and how hatred eliminated a bright young girl from Akron
> 
> 
> Back in 1936, just 11 years after the National Spelling Bee was inaugurated, 13-year-old MacNolia Cox from Akron was a spelling prodigy with an IQ through the roof.
> ...


This is why the nonsense about affirmative action meaning lower standards for us has always angered me. They have always had to cheat to exclude us, then have the nerve to cast doubt on our qualifications.


----------



## jasmatazz (Jul 20, 2021)

My heart is full. What a talented young lady, and I’m confident this isn’t the last we’ll hear of her.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes little sis! I love seeing smart girls win!


----------

